# FYI: Consumer Cellular is a wireless reseller, not a Cellular company- Watch your billing carefully, folks!



## Helainek (Jul 29, 2019)

I experienced predatory billing, bill creep, increased spam calls, frequent dropped/lost calls and texts, and sluggish tech support.  And I'm a bit angry about it, to be honest. I hope you consider the following before moving from one of the big 3 phone companies!

When switching to Consumer cellular, be careful. I was billed for several Gb of data that I did not and could not use. The phones we had were not properly configured when service was set up; we had no data and could access no websites, but the phones used 5 GB somehow, even though we are mostly on Wifi. Consumer Cellular said "too bad" and billed us for extra data, even after tech support confirmed that multiple phone settings were incorrect. They blamed AT&T policy. I blame the yahoo that set up my account. Either way, I paid.

With Consumer Cellular, if you go over your data (even if you cannot use apps or access websites because they didn't set you up right from the beginning) they bump you up to the next tier, and you have to take time to drop it back down by phone or online to get your low price again. Often, because of how the billing cycles work, they won't let you drop your data down; you get locked into paying for far more than you want to, even with the AARP discount. When you get fed up and cancel service to join a cheaper unlimited plan from a real cellular company, they will bill your card again-even if you specifically request that they remove it from your account and not bill it again, Ever.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

Welcome Helainek!

Thanks for the info. I was considering looking into Consumer Cellular, too. You saved me some time!


----------



## Helainek (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome, RadishRose. Glad to help!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2019)

@Helainek

I've had Consumer Cellular for several years and have never experienced ANY of the problems you've talked about.

I'm extemely pleased and I also know of several people on and off this forum who feel the same as I do. I have nothing but positive things to say about Consumer Cellular.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2019)

I just bought my first smartphone ever this year and I signed up with Consumer Cellular on 2 phones with the less expensive 2GB data plan.    I have had no problems or complaints about their service or billing.

I can access websites and never had any problems doing so.  My calls were never dropped.  All cellphones will get some spam calls, my old Tracfone even got them, and spam texts.  Nice thing about Consumer Cellular, is that you can report that number as spam and block them, if they do get through again, a big red icon comes on the screen to show you it's a spam call.....doesn't get any better than that!

By the way it seems that a lot of cellular companies use other networks, with Consumer Cellular they do not hide that fact like the others.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...-carriers-behind-wireless-resellers/86655052/


----------



## Helainek (Jul 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Helainek
> 
> I've had Consumer Cellular for several years and have never experienced ANY of the problems you've talked about.
> 
> I'm extemely pleased and I also know of several people on and off this forum who feel the same as I do. I have nothing but positive things to say about Consumer Cellular.


I'm so glad you had a better experience than we did. When I Googled how and where to file a complaint against Consumer Cellular I found I was definitely not alone in what I experienced, and that was very validating. I don't believe they are evil or bad, just not the best service for my money.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2019)

They claim they were working on a software fix through June & July. My phone was showing 2-3 digits when I would hit a single key trying to enter a phone number. Talking to a rep she could not nail down a date when this would be fixed. When I asked her about adjusting my bill she replied "that's a good question."


----------



## Helainek (Jul 29, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just bought my first smartphone ever this year and I signed up with Consumer Cellular on 2 phones with the less expensive 2GB data plan.    I have had no problems or complaints about their service or billing.
> 
> I can access websites and never had any problems doing so.  My calls were never dropped.  All cellphones will get some spam calls, my old Tracfone even got them, and spam texts.  Nice thing about Consumer Cellular, is that you can report that number as spam and block them, if they do get through again, a big red icon comes on the screen to show you it's a spam call.....doesn't get any better than that!
> 
> ...


We certainly seem to have had different experiences with Consumer Cellular. And I did not accuse them of hiding that they were a wireless reseller! Lol! 
Most of the wireless resellers have truly abysmal customer service, as evidenced by online reviews. Consumer Cellular is significantly better than the rest in having someone answer my call in a language I can understand, in a somewhat timely manner. They have very nice people working for them, and I appreciated that very much. However, I had a very frustrating series of events in which the nice people answering the phone did not know how to or were powerless to help with my problem precisely because they were wireless resellers and not the carrier. Have a great evening!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2019)

Helainek said:


> We certainly seem to have had different experiences with Consumer Cellular. And I did not accuse them of hiding that they were a wireless reseller! Lol!
> Most of the wireless resellers have truly abysmal customer service, as evidenced by online reviews. Consumer Cellular is significantly better than the rest in having someone answer my call in a language I can understand, in a somewhat timely manner. They have very nice people working for them, and I appreciated that very much. However, I had a very frustrating series of events in which the nice people answering the phone did not know how to or were powerless to help with my problem precisely because they were wireless resellers and not the carrier. Have a great evening!


Thanks Helainek and welcome to the forum!   Sorry you had such a bad experience, I know that can be very frustrating.


----------



## Helainek (Jul 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> They claim they were working on a software fix through June & July. My phone was showing 2-3 digits when I would hit a single key trying to enter a phone number. Talking to a rep she could not nail down a date when this would be fixed. When I asked her about adjusting my bill she replied "that's a good question."


Consumer Cellular's customer service IS super friendly, but relatively powerless to actually make things right. Did you get a software fix yet?


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Helainek
> 
> I've had Consumer Cellular for several years and have never experienced ANY of the problems you've talked about.
> 
> I'm extemely pleased and I also know of several people on and off this forum who feel the same as I do. I have nothing but positive things to say about Consumer Cellular.


I have CC too and no problems.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Helainek
> 
> I've had Consumer Cellular for several years and have never experienced ANY of the problems you've talked about.
> 
> I'm extemely pleased and I also know of several people on and off this forum who feel the same as I do. I have nothing but positive things to say about Consumer Cellular.





terry123 said:


> I have CC too and no problems.


Ditto to the above....I will watch them..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2019)

Three years with CC and not one problem. If you really want problems, go with Tracphone.  With CC you will be billed for your data if you forget to turn it off. It happened to us one time and we called them. They took off the extra charges with no problem.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 30, 2019)

Just my own opinion, but even if you feel uneasy about a 'smart phone' do be wary of the "easy"  phones and networks marketed to seniors in  the back pages of a lot of the popular magazines these days.  You may be better off in the long run to get a better quality phone and network and get someone  to teach you how to use it.


----------



## Helainek (Jul 30, 2019)

@Geezerette 

Great advice!


----------



## wvnewbie (Aug 1, 2019)

Everyone's cell phone "needs" are different.  I use "TING" - a reseller.  Only pay for what I use - nothing up-front.  Their customer service is SUPERB too!  Online (in your account) you can set what you want and what you don't want; i.e., I do not want to receive photos via text message.  Saves $$$ !


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

I know nothing about Consumer Cellular,  positive or negative,  but being associated with AARP is enough of a warning sign to me. 
I will not go near any company that AARP  represents, and there are several.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 1, 2019)

Agreeing with Bonnie. Won't touch anything that has the slightest connection with a a r p .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I know nothing about Consumer Cellular,  positive or negative,  but being associated with AARP is enough of a warning sign to me.
> I will not go near any company that AARP  represents, and there are several.





Geezerette said:


> Agreeing with Bonnie. Won't touch anything that has the slightest connection with a a r p .



They really do not have anything to do with CC..They offer a discount (which I did not get as I don't subscribe to AAR) which is hardly nothing, but I assume they are notified if yoy get it.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 4, 2019)

I subscribe to AARP and find the articles in the magazine very helpful and I do get the discount for my CC phone. Never had a problem with unlimited phone and text for $25.00 a month.  Works for me.


----------



## Mike (Aug 6, 2019)

Helainek said:


> they will bill your card again-even if you specifically request that they remove it from your account and not bill it again, Ever.


Welcome Helainek, you have had a bad experience here which is
really bad and it puts you off all phone companies I bet.

To stop them taking more money from your card, you have to tell
your Bank or card provider, or even cancel the card and get a new
one, personally I would do all of the above, when they get nasty
about it, tell them that you will only discuss it in a court of law.

Mike.


----------

